# Gasket cement for water pump and head gasket



## Trainman (Oct 27, 2016)

Replacing both the water pump and head gasket (metal) on my 8N. What kind of gasket cement to use on both?? Will have the head milled and check the block for flatness.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Howdy Trainman,

I've always used Copper Coat, made by Permatex, carried at most NAPA stores, for head gaskets when I used a sealant or cement of any kind.
Most gaskets are designed to be installed dry, no sealer needed.
However I have found circumstances where I needed something to hold the gasket in place while I assembled the parts. In those cases I used either some high tack grease or a very minimal amount of silicone. Just remember, with silicone it doesn't take long for it to cure and it can cause issues with the gasket sealing if the parts are not assembled quickly.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## Trainman (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you Mark!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No sealer needed ,for the head gasket,as long as it's torqued properly.
Using sealers on head gaskets can cause leaks.
As for the water pump,if I use a sealer,I prefer Aviation Permatex(brush-in-can type).
It can also be brushed on the head bolts,if they extend into a water jacket,to seal them.


----------



## Trainman (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you!



jhngardner367 said:


> No sealer needed ,for the head gasket,as long as it's torqued properly.
> Using sealers on head gaskets can cause leaks.
> As for the water pump,if I use a sealer,I prefer Aviation Permatex(brush-in-can type).
> It can also be brushed on the head bolts,if they extend into a water jacket,to seal them.


----------

